# Cap unused shutoff gas valve?



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah id cap it off


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You looked in the wrong area.
This is a flared fitting right? They sell both plugs and caps for flared fitting at both Lowes and Home Depot.
It will look like one of these.
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=67456


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Absolutely, positively, 100% must be capped or plugged. Of its a flare fitting, HD may not have caps, but they do have black iron caps and plugs. You may have to remove the flare fitting from the valve and use a plug. Remember to back wrench.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

DO not try and use a reguler cap or plug on a flared fitting. wrong size, wrong thread, no sealing surface in side.
I know Lowes and Home Depot have them I've bought them many times there.
There in the plumbing area in sealed plastic bags. There going to be brass.
There in the same area as the compression fittings, nipples ect. are sold.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I was not blasting you, just making sure he does not get the wrong thing, or end up cross threading something.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll know what to ask for now. Hope I can get the cap, don't want to replace valve with a plug, that's too much work for a novice me.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

daluu said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll know what to ask for now. Hope I can get the cap, don't want to replace valve with a plug, that's too much work for a novice me.


You should leave the valve in place, if at all possible. If you post a picture, we can help you identify the best course of action.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's a photo that shows the valve, sorry not a close up one

http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold2.jpg

Also, forgot to think about it, does it matter if this valve is uncapped for termite fumigation? I'll try to get it capped in time, but not sure if I'll make it, fumigation scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

daluu said:


> Here's a photo that shows the valve, sorry not a close up one
> 
> http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold2.jpg
> 
> Also, forgot to think about it, does it matter if this valve is uncapped for termite fumigation? I'll try to get it capped in time, but not sure if I'll make it, fumigation scheduled for tomorrow.


Looks like a flare with Teflon tape on it, which is a no-no, and it's not gas approved Teflon tape(white, which is for water or air instead of yellow for gas), which is a double no-no. Looks like a 5/8 flare. I would pull the tape off the flare and find a 5/8 flare cap, then soap test it for leaks with the gas on. If that fails, I'd shut the main gas off, then replace the shut-off, while back wrenching, of course (you may need a small pipe wrench as space looks like it may be limited) with an FIP-FIP shut-off and plug the end, then turn the gas back on and relight the other appliances.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

You should be fine for your termite fumigation. I'd check for leaks though. Remove the tape, put on a cap, test for leaks.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that wasn't the only gasline part with wrong teflon (noticed elsewhere). Hope connections are good and not need anything like a whole house repipe.

What bad will happen if using Teflon and wrong Teflon? Deterioration & not good fit, leading to possible leaks?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

everybody gets and A+ yes always cap off a valve in a gas line that is unused....as per gas company requiements....:yes::yes:


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't find a piece like the referenced link, but found brass flare caps in flared fittings area of home depot, these OK to use? See attached pic.

Fyi, the valve fit with a 1/2 inch flare cap.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

daluu said:


> I didn't find a piece like the referenced link, but found brass flare caps in flared fittings area of home depot, these OK to use? See attached pic.
> 
> Fyi, the valve fit with a 1/2 inch flare cap.
> 
> View attachment 44731



Is it cast of forged?


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

hvac benny said:


> Is it cast of forged?


you mean "cast or forged"? That a question about the cap or the valve that's shut off?

I don't know but am assuming the cap is cast (which is from being molded right?).


----------



## jasin (Jan 22, 2012)

For sure, cap it off.


----------



## jasin (Jan 22, 2012)

daluu said:


> Here's a photo that shows the valve, sorry not a close up one
> 
> http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold2.jpg
> 
> Also, forgot to think about it, does it matter if this valve is uncapped for termite fumigation? I'll try to get it capped in time, but not sure if I'll make it, fumigation scheduled for tomorrow.


That's not connected to anything else so it definitely needs a cap.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

daluu said:


> you mean "cast or forged"? That a question about the cap or the valve that's shut off?
> 
> I don't know but am assuming the cap is cast (which is from being molded right?).


Lol, yeah I meant "cast or forged" lol. I had to read it a few times to see why you were asking. Flare nuts must be forged, not cast, per code.

*Edit* Never mind my question, I looked them up, and by the pressure rating in the specs, they must be forged.


----------



## jasin (Jan 22, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> everybody gets and A+ yes always cap off a valve in a gas line that is unused....as per gas company requiements....:yes::yes:


:clap: :clap:


----------

